# Mr. Thomas Collins



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

....as my wife likes to call him.

The dog days of summer have arrived. While I drink bourbon year round, hot summer days and nights sometimes call for something a bit cooler and refreshing. This is when I usually reach for gin. It may not be the best with a cigar, but it's good regardless!

I ordered a Tom Collins for my wife while we were dating because she'd never had one before. I had her hooked when I told her it tasted like adult lemonade. Since then, it's been her favorite drink, I would say.

A quick rundown of the ingredients....gin, lemon juice, simple syrup, and club soda. That's it! I prefer Hendrick's gin. They use cucumbers along with other botanicals for flavoring. But if you have a preferred gin, by all means use it! Oh, but one rule....there will be NO Collins mix from the store. None of that weak sauce up in here!










So grab a glass and fill it with ice. Start with the gin, pour about a half a glass.










Next, add your lemon juice and simple syrup. You can vary the ratios on these, depending on if you want it more tart or sweet.

















Lastly, fill the rest of the glass with club soda.










All that's left to do is stir and enjoy! Traditionally, a Tom Collins is garnished with a maraschino cherry, but we're fresh out! A lime wedge is nice too. For those of you that can't get down with gin, you can substitute and make a vodka Collins.

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Now this I can give a shot! may have to try a go at my own Gin one of these days


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

GOT14U said:


> Now this I can give a shot! may have to try a go at my own Gin one of these days


You know if you make you're own gin you're gonna have to share, right?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Rabidawise said:


> You know if you make you're own gin you're gonna have to share, right?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope! The puff police will gaffle me up! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Have you never had a Tom Collins before??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moonshae (Apr 26, 2018)

I was introduced to these in the Vodka Collins form. At the time, I didn't like gin, but now I do. Hendrick's isn't one I particularly like, although my wife loves it...I like Bombay Sapphire if I need something easy to find, although 32 Monkeys and Empress are much better but are rarely stocked in bars.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

You guys need to try Aviation Gin, actor Ryan Reynolds liked it so much he bought the company, i had a shot a few weeks ago, very smooth


----------



## SecretAsianMan (Mar 2, 2019)

Tasty drink, I'm a big fan of Hendricks too. Though if move to fresh squeezed lemons, that's a real upgrade.


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Aviation and Empress are both on my list to try! Fresh squeezed lemons would be awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

This made me want to try Empress!

https://www.commercialappeal.com/st...ilton-garden-inn-downtown-memphis/3293599002/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moonshae (Apr 26, 2018)

Rabidawise said:


> This made me want to try Empress!
> 
> https://www.commercialappeal.com/st...ilton-garden-inn-downtown-memphis/3293599002/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's nice, floral, not juniper heavy, and the color is amazing! They use pea blossoms for the purple color, but it doesn't have any kind of weird flavor. At first I thought it was a gimmick to "enhance" a substandard gin, but the flavor holds its own...the color is just a perk.


----------



## Travoline (Mar 26, 2018)

@rabidawsie being a Tennessee boy I am wondering have you ever tried Corasir Gin? It goes really good in a Tom Collins and a Gin and Tonic. It has a good amount of citrus flavor in it that shines in those two drinks. Not the best for a martini though, not enough floral notes in my opinion.


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Travoline said:


> @rabidawsie being a Tennessee boy I am wondering have you ever tried Corasir Gin? It goes really good in a Tom Collins and a Gin and Tonic. It has a good amount of citrus flavor in it that shines in those two drinks. Not the best for a martini though, not enough floral notes in my opinion.


I have not, but I'll add it to the list! Our local distillery, Ole Dominick, just came out with a gin as well that I need to try.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

It's all about the classics.


----------

